# ChopShop Saw Hood



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for posting. Good review


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

Fast Cap is a great company. I"ve bought a set of thier 3rd hand products them and am now considering getting a set of the smaller units. They provide quality products. Check out the measuring tapes they offer - neat stuff. Glad you found their hood to work well for you.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I bought one of their older models, the kind without the front piece. Gave it away… like sawing in a pup tent and way too far from the wall… when I get a shop that has unlimited space, it may work!
Like hit, I LOVE their measuring tapes.


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

It's so honk'n big though… doesn't it get in the way? I mean, I love the idea of controlling dust from the mitre saw, don't get me wrong, it has to be the single biggest dust creator in the shop, but doesn't the hood get in the way?


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Milo, no, it doesn't. I cut all kind if wood with it after I put it on and no problem. No mess either.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Russell, how far does the hood stick out from behind the saw? I received one of these as a gift and never installed it because I have very little clearance behind my sliding compound miter saw when pushed all the way back.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I had to pull mine out about 18".


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I bought one some time ago but find it's to big and bulky to haul around in my contracting business.


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

If working outside on cold days, one could crawl inside of bag, cut accurately and stay warm


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

we cut a lot of pvc trim and such for the day job, even with a shop vac on the Dewalt it still got everywhere. (so static-y) This hood plus the shop vac makes a significant improvement.


----------



## SnowFrog (Jun 6, 2011)

I guess it depends of the saw you have: a simple miter saw or a sliding compound miter. My sliding compound miter already extend 15+ inches behind the blade so it is far from the wall already this does not seems like it would make a dramatic difference. I guess on a non sliding saw it would.

My question is could you hook up a 4" dust collector to this hood?


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

After reading some comments on here, I think I will try to add a second model of my sliding miter saw cover to allow it to be a dust catcher as well (someone who bought one of my folding tablesaw covers hooks it underneath with a couple bungee cords to collect sawdust).
If I do, I'll try to make it useful for those who have little clearance to the wall, and possibly offer a 4" port for a vacuum hose.
You folks are the best test ground on the 'net!


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

When it gets enough in there it comes sliding out into that bucket under it.


----------



## Reyan (Oct 25, 2017)

I've purchased the Fastcap for my constructing and roofing company. It really helps with clean up at the end of the day.


----------

